# Sargent reds



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Got down to Sargent around 5:00 pm and almost had a heart attack.Flat green surf ,bait everywhere,and NO SEAWEED.Through the cast net a few times and loaded up with mullet,set two rods out,and started catching bull reds one after another.I lost count of how many we caught,but we let anyone who walked up reel one in. Right after dark I yaked out half a jack on my 12/0,it sat there for a hour and a half and all of a sudden it started smokin,before I could get to it,itdropped the bait.Gonna get back after it first thing in the morning and try to get revenge.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Good report!


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hell yea man! Nice reds!


----------



## Justin_Smithey (Aug 26, 2011)

Very nice man!


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Gotta luv it when a plan comes together....I hope the wife and I can hit half that in a week or so.


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

:texasflagreal nice reds that's awesome!!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks, I enjoyed your report and good to see people catching and passing the pole difference people. 
Good luck tomorrow on those Sharks.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Awesome. Great report


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Great report


----------



## edallen91 (Aug 15, 2010)

Good report and goodluck tomorrow!


----------



## txsharkhunter (Feb 28, 2012)

nice catch, wish i would have seen this sooner. i was sitting at the table next to you saturday night at stingrays i was admiring your chicken boy shirt. congrats on the win and i hope to see you on the water !!!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

txsharkhunter said:


> nice catch, wish i would have seen this sooner. i was sitting at the table next to you saturday night at stingrays i was admiring your chicken boy shirt. congrats on the win and i hope to see you on the water !!!


I think I celebrated a little to much Saturday night.LOL Gotta love Sting Rays.If you see me on the beach stop by,Big gray dodge with the flags.


----------



## boss11 (Nov 18, 2010)

Awesome! People like you make other people enjoy the thing we love the most. Great report to read. Hope you catch many more my friend!


----------



## txsharkhunter (Feb 28, 2012)

im down just about every weekend, ill keep an eye out for ya !:brew2:


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Great Report.

Go Get It Salty.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Nice!!!!!!

Love the 2cool flag flying!!


----------

